

Demo about mixing HTML5, CSS3, WebGL - xdamman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BsB0HpS768&feature=youtu.be

======
etherealG
does anyone have a link to the code for these demos? I'm really interested in
learning some of these techniques but decent info on them seems sparse :(

~~~
jroes
Looks like he's not ready to give out the source yet.

"The code of my demos will be released. Soon, but not right now."

<http://twitter.com/paulrouget/status/18584252076>

------
jonah
Soooo.... How soon can we broadly implement any of this stuff on a mainstream
web site/app? ;)

~~~
Yaggo
Pretty soon? It's already supported in development versions of all _modern_
browsers.

~~~
jonah
Right! ;)

I started working on something today that finally DOES NOT have to support
IE6...

------
aufreak3
.. and the "state of the art" for doing _audio_ on the web is what?

(It goes without saying that Flash and Java aren't allowed answers to that
question.)

~~~
chipsy
[http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/05/new-html5-tools-make-
your-b...](http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/05/new-html5-tools-make-your-browser-
sing-and-dance/)

It's getting there. Audio latency is something that Flash and Java haven't
really resolved at all, and I suspect that future spec for HTML audio will
have to address that at some point.

~~~
ThomPete
really?

have you seen <http://audiotool.com/>

------
Luckystar
The video demo is very great! Can't imagine such poor web browsers can do such
things for just a blink of eyes. The technology of web apps is growing quite
faster compared to desktop ones.

I really love developing web apps and will be looking forward to seeing and
learning those new techniques in the future of web apps

Great presentation as well as the demo! Thanks

------
dkersten
Finally, 15 year old desktop technology is becoming available on the web.

~~~
jamaicahest
Never understood why everything has to run in browsers. We've got perfectly
good desktop OS' capable of these things, why reinvent everything?

~~~
pufuwozu
Probably because a browser is far superior in application distribution:

* Don't have to download or install anything - something that is evidently hard for a large amount of people

* Old versions aren't as much of a problem; updates can be just a refresh away

* A browser is a consistent/familiar interface - people generally know how to interact with them

* Runs on your iPhone, Android, PC, Wii, PS3...

There's many, many advantages and disadvantages - use your imagination!

~~~
pdelgallego
Good points, but I disagree with this one.

> Old versions aren't as much of a problem; updates can be just a refresh
> away.

We are pushing the distribution problem one layer down, We still need to deal
with 10 years old browsers.

~~~
bdr
Browsers are the platform, not the app, equivalent to OS backwards
compatibility.

~~~
ThomPete
Browsers are as much the app as they are the platform.

------
waffenklang
I love this.

I'm really really glad that HTML5 and CSS3 (inkl. svg) is on their way out of
the development status and is becoming popular. This will change everything on
web.

~~~
ojilles
Again

------
tynman
Great technology, but I think it's easy to underestimate the artistry involved
in the demo. A great "story" with compelling visuals. Extraordinarily well
done.

------
keyle
I will be the party pooper again, I guess being a flash developer and all.

